# Finished treadle/finger engine



## Divided He ad (May 23, 2008)

Well Here it is ....Finally ;D 
Bogstandard has seen this first hand today as I went to visit him at his home, and learn more than a few things  
John it was a really good day, Hope I didn't outstay my welcome... I have a habit of being able to talk!! ;D 

Just a few pics for the rest of you and then the vid'. 


















[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq7X8DSYuBg[/ame]


That's it! next a rush job for the finger engine competition.... MEMSyard wars here I come!! ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## 1Kenny (May 23, 2008)

Ralph,

That baby is nice. It shows style and class.

Kenny


----------



## malcolmt (May 23, 2008)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: Mr Head that is splendid, when i saw the parts i first thought i was looking at a medical instrument. That is a real exercise in very stylish design and great engineering. Absolutely first class. Yes it does inspire me, It gives me something to aim for. Thank you for your post.
Kind regards
Malcolm


----------



## chuck foster (May 23, 2008)

i think it is a shame to build something that ornate and beautiful ...........cause i for one would be scared to play with it : 

seriously though that has to be the engine off the month.......i know it is not an engine but it should still be at the top of the home page.

how would one go about nominating this monumental build ??? cause i for one would nominate it right here and now !!!

chuck


----------



## Cedge (May 24, 2008)

Gotta back Chuck on this one... a definite engine of the month... probably by a full forum acclamation. That is one beautiful little engine.... one I wouldn't even hesitate to add to my own collection.

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (May 24, 2008)

Having seen and played with this first hand, the pics and vid don't do it true justice. My gob was well and truly smacked when he lifted it out of the 2ft by 1 ft protective cardboard box. It was an honour to stick my grubby fingerprint on it.

Not bling at all, just flowing smooth perfection. My finger engines looked like they had been hacked out with an axe when they stood together.

A real masterpiece of visual mobile art. Drawing eyes and fingers to admire it.


Ralph, as I said, you are welcome anytime, shame it couldn't have been longer. I forgot to show you how to use the flywheel thing on the comp. Another time maybe.

John


----------



## whatsit (May 24, 2008)

:bow: What can I say.
Some people say machines aren't art but this proves them wrong. 

Thanks for sharing. 

 Speachless


----------



## Circlip (May 24, 2008)

I repeat what I said when we met at the big H, and I hope you are REALLY embarrassed Ralph. 
 Regards Ian.


----------



## Divided He ad (May 24, 2008)

:-[ :-\ :-[ ;D  How's that Ian? 

Kenny,Malcolm,Chuck,Steve,John,Whatsit and Ian... Thank you for all your kind words. I made it as I saw in my head! 
I'm glad for the bad job on the first flywheel and the Kick in the right direction From Milton (aka Dickybird) There was the seed for the metal in metal idea.

I'm glad you all like the end result, I'm very pleased with it and intend to show it to everyone I know, even if they're not interested!  :big:
(most of them will be though... specially the kids among them ;D )

now back to the 'how the hell am I going to beat that soap engine' 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2063.msg16818;topicseen#new 
Now that's a clean cut idea! :big:


Ralph.


----------



## cfellows (May 24, 2008)

That's a classy finger engine, Ralph! Very nice work. 

Chuck


----------



## mklotz (May 24, 2008)

Bling a ding ding! Very impressive, Ralph. It looks like it belongs on a proper Victorian gentleman's desk, next to the baroque inkwell.


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 24, 2008)

Wow Ralph!

 :bow: :bow: :bow:

Totally my style. Love it

Eric


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (May 24, 2008)

Hey Marv, if the gentleman's inkwell was baroque, wouldn't he just send it down to the local blacksmith and have him fix it? :big:

Yowzah Ralph, that's some beautiful piece of work! :bow: No way I could come up with the idea to produce that "look." Some people are just naturally artsy-fartsy.

To me it looks like it should be sitting on Artemus Gordon's desk. Now who the heck is Artemus Gordon? Lessee who the first one is to correctly identify him. ;D 

Dunno if many of the fellers on this forum are old enough to know the answer to that one. Ta dum, ta dum, da dum da ta-dum ta-dum ta dum.


----------



## mklotz (May 24, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> Hey Marv, if the gentleman's inkwell was baroque, wouldn't he just send it down to the local blacksmith and have him fix it? :big:
> 
> To me it looks like it should be sitting on Artemus Gordon's desk. Now who the heck is Artemus Gordon? Lessee who the first one is to correctly identify him. ;D



Only a southerner would think "broke" has two syllables.  

Out here in "The Wild, Wild West" we know better.


----------



## S_J_H (May 24, 2008)

Ralph, 
Very nice work and I really enjoyed the video!!

Steve


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (May 24, 2008)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Only a southerner would think "broke" has two syllables.
> 
> Out here in "The Wild, Wild West" we know better.


 Da-yum yer good! ;D


----------



## zeusrekning (May 24, 2008)

Ooohs and Aaaahs over here. That is one sweet engine. Ralph have you been spending time over at Bog's house??? If nothing else you may just be the interm Bling King till he gets his shop back.
Tim


----------



## Cedge (May 24, 2008)

Marv
Sorry to hear ya baroke yer inkwell, but us machinists can fix it for ya.

Steve


----------



## CallMeAL (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful! Very elegant - can you say that about an engine ???


----------



## joe d (May 25, 2008)

Mechanically simple, esthetically GORGEOUS..... form meets function and wins hands down! Hope you're as proud of this work as I am jealous :bow:

Joe


----------



## Divided He ad (May 25, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments  :-[  But ' artsy-fartsy.' ?!? I've never been called that one before !! :big: 
Victorian gentleman... Sounds a little better... But it will inevitably end up on my desk! ;D

I am Definitely happy with my creation, I showed it to a group of friends last night and got a very wide range of comments ranging from 'I want one!' to 'it doesn't do anything more than that!' ( But she did think a finger engine was something completely different!   She's blonde! : )


I had a lot of totally relaxing fun making this, some heart stopping moments... but it all worked out ;D 

A simple steamer project next I think... I'll try to keep the blingingness down to a minimum just for Marv :big: 


Ralph.


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 29, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> ...
> A simple steamer project next I think... I'll try to keep the blingingness down to a minimum just for Marv :big:
> 
> 
> Ralph.



I am anxious for that one. I am sure you will do a fantastic job.

Eric


----------



## CrewCab (May 29, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> I had a lot of totally relaxing fun making this, some heart stopping moments... but it all worked out ;D



What more do you need 

First class piece of work Ralph   ....... seems like when I get to eventually building something the goal posts have moved yet again ........ I'll just have to try harder to keep up ;D

Nice one mate 8)

Dave


----------



## Divided He ad (May 29, 2008)

I'm not too sure what to build yet Eric, I'm looking at a short list and basically putting them in order rather than discarding anything.
I want one I can make and alter if I want to  
I'll let you know with a few photo's in the WIP section when I start it ;D

Dave, 

Thank you, and the idea is not to keep up but to acquire the feel for the machines slowly and SAFELY. 
I have made more than a few mistakes but mostly minor knocks on the knuckles or finger tips.... still scary though! ( and painfull!!  )

You will get to the point where you can do something better and or different to someone else It just takes a little time 

Hey I've only built one thing!! And that could be argued out of the engine definition!!! 

Soon I'll have got me steam boots wet... Then will see if I'm any good!?!  :-\

One afternoon and a plan Dave... Get that shop ready and get a little machine time under your belt   ;D


Ralph.


----------

